
Breaking Google Captchas for $3 a Day - dskhatri
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/03/13/breaking-google-captchas-for-3-a-day/index.html?ref=technology
======
marcus
An interesting idea is to use culturally biased captchas, based on popular
local movies, local news and politics, names of local bars or restaurants etc.

~~~
redorb
I think as long as the characters are still readable, it doesn't matter.

\- also the fact that they can use the ones they bust to make their algo
smarter is scary.

